# La vitta e bella



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Hallo,
I think it's time to introduce my tank. First of all I have to apologize for my bad english 

I'll start with glass. It's made from 10mm glass with glass roof.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Cabinet is made of metal construction with boxes 30x40mm and plywood


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

...


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Final look of cabinet


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Than time is come for the light


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And when I put pieces together it look like this


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And than time is come for filling the aquarium.
Flooring is made of:
1. sand 1-4mm
2. coconut fibers 
3. peat 
4. coconut fiber 
5. mosquito network
6. sand 1-4mm


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Than I put 2 pieces of red moor wood


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And after planting first tour of plants it look like this


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Than 3rd day arrived Pogostemon helferi and Microsorum pteropus "Philippine"


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And the day after I put some background (blue wallpaper)


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

15th day


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

3 weeks old aq


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

It's like jungle now, but I did not still decided what should I do and what plants I will kept. There are more then 20 types of plants. 
There is a list (but it' not complete):
Echinodorus bleheri 
Nymphaea tiger lotus 
Cryptocoryne affinis 
Hydrocotyle dissecta 
Hydrocotyle leucocefilla 
Riccia fluitans 
Hydrophila polysperma 
Heterathera zosterifolia
Alternathera rosaefolia
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala green sp
Rotala macranda
Ludwigia arcuata
Ammannia gracilis
Hydrocotyle verticillate
Pogostemon helferi
Microsorum pteropus "Philippine"
Pistia
and some more


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Some of plants...


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And some pictures from the top


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Last night (30th day)


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Very beautiful setup there, Pejc.

With that kind of lighting, do you plan to use CO2?


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice layout. All the plants look great.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Avi said:


> Very beautiful setup there, Pejc.
> 
> With that kind of lighting, do you plan to use CO2?


Thank you  I am using CO2 since 5th day. It's diy reactor and ceramic diffuser.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Veloth said:


> Very nice layout. All the plants look great.


Thank you


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you ghostmonk


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

What happened with ghostmonk's post?


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

If there's any suggestion that I'd make, Pejc, it would be to add some plant or plants that have some red coloration and interest. With your CO2 and lighting, you could do that. But, that's a matter of taste, and once again...that's a beautiful tank you have there.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

I do have red plants, but at this moment they are behind the scene  Soon they will appear  Thank you


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent work, Predrag. Love the way you documented your setup. I'm curious about your substrate. Can you please elaborate the setup of your substrate?

Vidimo se.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you gravy  It was my pleasure to document it 



Pejc said:


> And than time is come for filling the aquarium.
> Flooring is made of:
> 1. sand 1-4mm
> 2. coconut fibers
> ...


1. I put some sand to the bottom of the aquarium to prevent scratching glass.
2. Then I put some type of coconut fibers (I buy them in pressed form and when I put it in water they change the volumen 6 times)
3. Some peat for plants that I buy in flower shop (I kept it in water for almost a month before put it in aq)
4. Another layer of coconut fiber
5. After that I put some mosquito network over all to prevent water mist
6. And final layer of sand in the front it is 6-7cm and in the back 14-15cm

Is there anything else you're interested?

Vidimo se


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

After some trimming and reorganizing some of the plants...


----------



## patodietz (May 18, 2009)

Congrats, great work.
A little bit simetrical.
Probably adding more plants in the left side and moving the open area a little to the right will solve the balance.
Sorry about my english.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

patodietz said:


> Congrats, great work.
> A little bit simetrical.
> Probably adding more plants in the left side and moving the open area a little to the right will solve the balance.
> Sorry about my english.


Thank you Patodietz  I have in plan to break that symmetry by adding more rocks with riccia at the left side.
Neither do I wrote better english


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And today (52nd day)aq looks like this


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

...


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Lush and beautiful. I like it, Pejc.


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

I really like the red accents that you added to your tank - they contrast nicely with the green plants. What type of red plant is that? Is it Alternanthera?


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you Avi 
Tranr, it is Alterantherareineckii `pink`. Thank you


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love all your plants- wild and wooly. Have you though about putting some tall skinny plant in the back of the clearing?


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you Tex Gal  Not at this time, becouse my plan is to separate left from right side. To make 2 points of interests


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

This picture is taken at noon. I apologize for the bad photo


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And today aq look like this


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Pejc...again, the tank looks great, but are you having any problem getting that plant (Glosso?) in the middle foreground of the tank to grow?


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks again Avi  Yes, I do have problem getting glossostigma to grow, but yesterday I replaced 4 bulbs with Osram lumilux and now I hope that the growth will be better.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe that will make a difference. If you don't see a difference, maybe you can lower the light fixture down a little. From the experience I've had with them, they do like a lot of light to reach the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok, thank you very much :tea:


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Some updates...


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

...


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

It's looking very nice, Pejc...I see the glosso's spreading. One thing I've seen since we've posted here is that the glossos love nitrates. But, be careful adding too much in your tank because it doesn't seem that you have too many fast growing plants and you don't want it to lead to algae growth.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you Avi. I replaced glosso with Marsilea quadrifolia. I only add Easy life Profito.


----------



## mikslik (Sep 30, 2009)

Pejc- beautiful tank! I have never heard of peat and coconut fiber substrate. Is this a common technique where you are from? How does it perform over time.

Always learning...

Mikslik


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Pejc said:


> Thank you Avi. I replaced glosso with Marsilea quadrifolia. I only add Easy life Profito.


I see now. They look similar in an early growth. I wonder if you'd get a carpet the M. quadrifolia.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

mikslik said:


> Pejc- beautiful tank! I have never heard of peat and coconut fiber substrate. Is this a common technique where you are from? How does it perform over time.
> 
> Always learning...
> 
> Mikslik


Thank you Mikslik  There is no common technique where I am coming from  Peat is good for plants becouse it is full with nutritive materials. Use of coconut fiber is to enable good flow of water and nutritive materials in the water through surface.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Avi said:


> I see now. They look similar in an early growth. I wonder if you'd get a carpet the M. quadrifolia.


It's my mistake that I didn't say that I replace it  In few weeks area covered by the marsilea increased up to 10 times.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2009)

Excellent composition ! This tank looks so natural !!
Well done Pejc rayer:


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you Alex


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And this is how my guests see the aquarium


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Some other angle...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful! I love the way the nymphea is nestled right in there!


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

your tank takes me back to when i read jessies journal on her tank. i love the will and lush look of your tank. just so nice


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

I didn't read jessies journal on her tank, but thank you


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Without equipment


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

thank you for that. very nice. i love the jungles!!! its my theme for my next tank


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And today aq looks like this


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

My newest pet Botia lohachata


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, where did you get the wood from buddy ?!?


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

I bought wood at pet shop


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And today I have 14 loaches  
4x Modesta
4x Lohachata
1x Kubotai
3x Striata
2x Morleti


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool foreground! Your aquascape is coming along very well.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Tank is looking nice.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And here is the last image before the rearrangement (for now not too large)


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Only this was removed


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

awesome tank! What kind of light bulb are you using?


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you  I use 2x Osram fluora i 4x Osram lumilux


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

And the rearrangement...


----------



## msabat (Jun 7, 2009)

nice tank. keep the pics comin


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------

